# I NEED TORQUES



## BPA (Jan 4, 2007)

HEY

I'm replaceing my clutch and flywheel but i can't seem to find the torques for them. the dealer guys where i live are asses. Anyone got it or better yet does anyone have the service manual on pdf that they could e-mail me.


----------

